# Structural notes on PEnotes



## Ble_PE (Mar 16, 2011)

I posted some of my typed up notes for the new SE exam this April on PEnotes if anyone's interested, they're called Seismic Study Notes. There's nothing earth-shattering in them and I'm not sure if there are any errors, so use them at your own risk. Good luck everyone!


----------



## dwha (Mar 17, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> I posted some of my typed up notes for the new SE exam this April on PEnotes if anyone's interested, they're called Seismic Study Notes. There's nothing earth-shattering in them and I'm not sure if there are any errors, so use them at your own risk. Good luck everyone!



Can you direct me to PEnotes? thanks


----------



## dwha (Mar 17, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> I posted some of my typed up notes for the new SE exam this April on PEnotes if anyone's interested, they're called Seismic Study Notes. There's nothing earth-shattering in them and I'm not sure if there are any errors, so use them at your own risk. Good luck everyone!



Can you direct me to PEnotes? thanks


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 18, 2011)

Check out this thread.


----------

